# anyway to remove the primary without a clutch tool?



## swampit78 (Dec 5, 2010)

I was checking the clutch on my outlander tonight and somehow managed to snap the primary bolt off rite at the beginning of the threads. I was hoping to find a way to remove the clutch without a clutch tool since it wouldn't work anyway with the bolt broken off. Any info on this will be greatly appreciated. Thank you


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

You will probably have to try a lefty drill bit and ease out to get the bolt out then get a primary puller. I tried getting the primary off of my brute without a puller and had to buy parts due to damage.


. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

